# مجال طباعة الفلكسو ( flexo ) للكرتون المضلع ياريت اى حد عنده معلومة مفيدة يعرفنى



## kiko_hema (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا بسال عن اى معلومات او كتب تفيد فى مجال طباعة الفلكسو ( flexo ) للكرتون المضلع ياريت اى حد عنده معلومة مفيدة يعرفنى *​


----------

